# DreamChii Blankii headin to Alaska



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

just showing off my latest blankii i made for someone in Alaska  she said it was -28 there yesterday....brrrrrrrrrr! :sad5:









front









closeup of the embroidery









dexter foolin around with the blankii hehe :foxes15:

if anyone is interested in one let me know  i got a couple cute fleece patterns laying around to be made and cuddled up with a furbaby. makes a great x-mas gift/ secret santa ...*hint hint*:binky: gift as well~ or a xmas gift overall :]

my fleeces are top quality from Joann fabrics and a wellknown online store too


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh look at him,he loves it


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

haha pidge love how you threw in they would make a great secret santa gift. What are your prices for them?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

michele said:


> Oh look at him,he loves it


lol he loves blankets!



appleblossom said:


> haha pidge love how you threw in they would make a great secret santa gift. What are your prices for them?


bahaha u like that huh. well my default size is 30 x 30 which is $40 free shippin to u.s i can also make smaller which will lower the price. let me know :albino:


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

That is beautiful, i love the embroidery on it !! my girls would love to recieve one of these for a secret santa gift.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

elaina said:


> That is beatiful, i love the embroidery on it !! my girls would love to recieve one of these for a secret santa gift.


thanks elaine!  did u hear that elaine's ss? she would LOVE one  

:daisy:


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Beautiful job! You're so talented!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Dragonfly said:


> Beautiful job! You're so talented!


aw thankie kerri! :happy7: :happy7: :happy7:


----------

